# Blighted Ovum



## ClaireBuc (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi

I have just been diagnosed with blighted ovum, both my partner and I are 40yrs old, we have had 1#IVF which collected 12 eggs of which all 12 fertalized and all were grade 1 at various cell division from 3 cells to six cells on day 2, the first treatment resulted in a BFN in December,and the FET resulted in a BFP but has now failed due to the blighted ovum.  We still have 5 embryios frozen as we chose to thaw them in batches of 5, should we be concerned as to the quality of these and does the same batch mean we are more likely to have another blighted ovum.  The hospital seemed quite surprised that I had a blighted ovum based on the egg quality but wont discuss it any further until we have our next appointment.  Any advise would be welcome

Thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

ClaireBuc said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been diagnosed with blighted ovum, both my partner and I are 40yrs old, we have had 1#IVF which collected 12 eggs of which all 12 fertalized and all were grade 1 at various cell division from 3 cells to six cells on day 2, the first treatment resulted in a BFN in December,and the FET resulted in a BFP but has now failed due to the blighted ovum. We still have 5 embryios frozen as we chose to thaw them in batches of 5, should we be concerned as to the quality of these and does the same batch mean we are more likely to have another blighted ovum. The hospital seemed quite surprised that I had a blighted ovum based on the egg quality but wont discuss it any further until we have our next appointment. Any advise would be welcome
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

Sorry to hear your news.

There is a small proportion of people who seem prone to having blighted ovums but in the majority of cases they seem to be, sadly, just one of those things. It is something that is impossible to predict as if it was something that could be identified then those embryos would not be selected for transfer. Your Consultant may be able to give you more of an idea of how many patients in your age group who have repeated blighted ovum but i would not be concerned about your remaining embryos at this stage.

Best wishes

Best wishes


----------

